# Look Keo tension bolt



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,
I was wondering if the bolt to adjust the spring tension for the clip in mechanisum can be replaced? One of my bolt is rounded out and would need to be replaced.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I believe you can, you can either remove it and go to a fastener shop and get them to match it, or give look a call to see if they do the part.


----------

